

Ask HN: Negotiation/biz book recs? - matttah

I&#x27;m about to head out on a trip where I&#x27;ll have sometime to read.  Last year I read Getting to Yes and liked it a lot.  I find negotiations very interesting, and was curious if any one has suggestions on other books?  Right now considering Secrets of Power Negotiating: Inside Secrets from a Master Negotiator or Negotiation Genius: How to Overcome Obstacles and Achieve Brilliant Results at the Bargaining Table and Beyond.<p>Also if you know a really good general business book, let me know!<p>Thanks, 
Daum
======
cl42
A few:

\+ "Pitch Anything": he presents an algorithm for pitching your deal or idea
at the start of a negotiation. His "three forces" approach works really well
when done correctly and I use it for a lot of our enterprise sales.

\+ "The Pyramid Principle": not really about negotiations, but corporate
communication in general. I find a lot of technical folks get stuck "in the
weeds" when negotiating or presenting and this provides strategies to get away
from that. Senior executives or whoever you're negotiating with rarely cares
about the details at the start of a conversation. Structure accordingly.

\+ "How to Win Friends and Influence People": not really negotiations but I
find 99% of our negotiations go well when we have good relationships and
rapport with those we're negotiating with. Showing an interest and human
appreciation for those you're talking to is crucial.

Good luck!

